# Training in the Florida panhandle??



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello all,
I am looking into getting my pup some better training.
I have called petsmart and they seem like a good start to me, but they have bad reviews. 
Does anyone know of a good trainer for a inexpensive price? My pup is 10 weeks today. Any good outcome from petsmart training anyone??

Thanks.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Nope, find a dog club or other group classes, usually even cheaper and professional trainers. First Petsmart is dangerous =( too many dogs and not all responsible owners. Parvo....

Also, you will learn way more on the internet than from petsmart trainers, they are not really trainers... Trust me I asked... 

a little net blocked by a few chairs is not a great training place. 

our pup is in a class of 15 puppies, huge facility so we can even practice recall, how would you do that at petsmart? we also get to have our puppys try agility. 

go and watch a few puppy classes at petsmart, they just sit and talk and all useless info. 

while watching the class i notice the instructor pretty much advertising toys and treats. It's all about sales. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've watched some Petsmart classes and my best friend went through their puppy class with her dog. Not impressed to be honest

I needed a new clicker before one of my obedience classes with Delgado so I was in Petsmart with Delgado in one of the aisles looking. One of the trainers came around the corner with a large husky and young couple walking beside them. I made sure to move it so they had plently of room for them to get around but kept a sideway eye on the husky as I didn't get good vibes off him.

The trainer just stood there in the aisle holding the leash, allowing the husky to stare intently at Delgado who was around 5 months at the time, this continued for several minutes. Delgado was looking back at forth at the husky and me as if to say "what's his problem." The husky moved forward and Delgado backed up a step and looked at me, the trainer turned to the young owners and commented loud enough for me to hear. "See, that's fear!" I was going to be late for class and didn't want to cause a scene so I waited until the trainer looked back at me, and raised a eyebrow and rolled my eyes before walking calmly down the aisle and headed for the checkout. If it was "fear" my puppy would have been hiding behind my legs at the first start of the stare 

Obviously this husky had issues and I don't know if the trainer was doing a demo or what, but I was seriously not impressed by the way the "trainer" handled the situation. Seriously messed up and I hope the other owners were smart enough to realize how much of a idiot he was.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Where in the panhandle?


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

Im in crestview, Florida.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

